# University of Michigan Theatre Program?



## ishboo (Jul 15, 2008)

I am going to be a junior in High School this fall and I've begun looking for colleges, I plan to double major in Technical Theatre (Preferably lighting design but that degree is hard to come accross so a concentration will do) and Computer Science. The main school that has caught my eye is the University of Michigan. Does anyone know anything about their program (is any one a student/know a student/alumni/ etc.) Any information on their program is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Van (Jul 15, 2008)

I beleive, in my day they had a decent program but that was a long time ago. You should make a quick stop at the new members forum and give us a quick profile, we're nosy that way.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 30, 2009)

Well Ohio ain't far from Michigan, take a trip up and check it out.

Really it depends what you want, U of M has a good reputation, but it is a HUGE, HUGE school.


----------



## DaveySimps (May 31, 2009)

In my opinion, Michigan is a great school for grad students, but counter productive for undergrads. Certainly their classroom education is great, but being such a large program, undergrads do not have enough meaningful hands on experience working on production. Instead of getting to work on one or two designs over 4 years at U of M, you may want to consider a smaller school where you can do several designs and serve in more positions over your undergrad career. Bigger schools have to many students to serve, so the average student works in fewer positions overall. That is jut my $0.02.

~Dave


----------



## derekleffew (May 31, 2009)

DaveySimps said:


> ... you may want to consider a smaller school where you can do several designs and serve in more positions over your undergrad career. Bigger schools have to many students to serve, so the average student works in fewer positions overall. ...


Why not--I'll argue the counterpoint. Bigger schools mean bigger productions, bigger budgets, and more instructors (often better ones, as they can be specialized, rather than the TD who teaches Scenic, Lighting, and props, and is the Scene Shop Foreman, and Facility Supervisor as well).

I learned a lot assisting grad students. I see many undergrads at small schools design many shows without a lot of criticism or mentoring, and I don't think they learn as much from the experience as they could.


----------



## VeeDubTDI (Jun 1, 2009)

U of M has a great theater, but I don't know much else about their program. I've only popped in once to check it out.

Take a drive up there and see what you think. Ask around and see if anyone can give you some helpful suggestions or ideas.


----------



## Footer (Jun 1, 2009)

The program I used to work for sent many students there a year, and they all enjoyed it and thrived there, they were on the performance side though. I am currently working with one of their design faculty members and he speaks highly of the program. Their main stage space is a bit small, but they do work with it well.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Jun 2, 2009)

DaveySimps said:


> In my opinion, Michigan is a great school for grad students, but counter productive for undergrads. Certainly their classroom education is great, but being such a large program, undergrads do not have enough meaningful hands on experience working on production.



Dave is pretty much on the money there. I'm based in Michigan and here is the low down on the States University Theatre Programs:

U of M: Great Grad program, undergrads get ignored.
State: Okay, not great. Great touring house to suppliment program and experience.
Western: Probably has the most well rounded program in the state. They are HUNTING for Tech students, so admission to the program can be a shoe-in.
Central: Smaller and more intimate. Has been struggling lately (Hate to say 'cause I'm a Central Grad.) Students have the freedom to push their limits though.
Wayne State: Great for Acting, tech not so much.
Eastern: The only one I don't know that much about.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 2, 2009)

Also being Michigan based, I echo what Chris says about the State University programs. In general terms, I agree with each description. As for Eastern, they really do not have that much of a degree program to speak of, it is more of just a handful of students and one or two faculty members.

~Dave


----------

